# sillosock decoyc



## djv (Aug 25, 2005)

does anyone have a link to where i can get pictures of the new sillosocks.
juvy snows and sentry snows are new but i can't find pictures.
thanks


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

Try www.sillosocks.com.
They should have the pics you want.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's one that has both:










Now available in the Goose Decoys Section of the store.


----------



## djv (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

The store here sells them too! oke: Just click the "new storefront' link above. k:


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

are these made in a mallard form yet?>
adam


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

TripleCurlOutfitters said:


> are these made in a mallard form yet?>
> adam


Not quite yet, early next week.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

how much are those going to run a doz or dont you know? :roll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

$85 to $95 a dozen.


----------

